# Worcestershire, UK



## LTD (Feb 12, 2020)

Small group centred around Worcester seeks 1-2 new players following  depletion in numbers caused by real life (work/family commitments).  We meet at each other's homes and games we've played in the past include: Dark Conspiracy, Call of Cthulhu (1970s and futuristic settings), 2300AD, MiniSix and 3:16 Carnage. Currently considering running campaigns for HOSTILE (Alien style setting for Cepheus engine), Zaibatsu (Cepheus again, but cyberpunk) or  Delta Green set in X-files era America.

If you're interested in playing any of the above drop me a line.

thanks

Linden


----------

